# SnakeBite gigs this weekend



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Playing this Friday at Boothill Country Jamboree in Chatham-Kent opening for Kentucky Headhunters.

Saturday night in London at Victoria park bandshell 9:00pm for Ribfest. 

Hopefully practice goes well tomorrow night.

http://www.snakebiteband.com/Lucknow.html


----------

